

Scientists shocked to find antibiotics alleviate symptoms of schizophrenia  - da02
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-shocked-to-find-antibiotics-alleviate-symptoms-of-schizophrenia-7469121.html

======
da02
I found the above link via: <http://knowledgeofhealth.com/schizophrenia-and-
vitamins/>

